# SL Valley Vet



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

This topic has probably been asked numerous times, but my search came up empty.

I'm a recent transplant to this great state and want to find a vet in the Salt Lake Valley that has a good understanding of bird dogs, etc... We live in Riverton, but don’t mind driving as long as it’s worth it. I'd like to get my choc lab in for a pre-season check-up since the upland/waterfowl seasons are just around the corner. 

Also, I'm extremely naive when it comes to rattlers interactions with dogs. Any advice for preparing for the grouse/chukar seasons would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Rattlers are no problem as long as the dog is taught to stay way clear of them. Catch a rattler, de-fang and tape the mouth shut. Put the snake in your yard and put a shock collar on the dog. As soon as the dog even gets close to the snake, fry the dog. Sounds really cruel but watching the effects of a rattler bite on a dog is way more cruel. I've never had a dog get bit since i started doing this kind of training.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> Catch a rattler, de-fang and tape the mouth shut. Put the snake in your yard and put a shock collar on the dog.


Sounds like a good way to get bit. I'm not a pro, but this sounds like it would be better left to someone with experience, not just any Joe Shmoe wanting to snake train his pup.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya when I saw that post same thing went through my mind.... dont train your dog to not get bit by getting bit yourself!
Maybe just tape a rattle to your butt and run around the back hissing and shaken the booty ;-)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

guner said:


> Maybe just tape a rattle to your butt and run around the back hissing and shaken the booty ;-)


Oh, that's good! Please, PLEASE, if you do that post video footage! o-||


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Briar Patch said:


> guner said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe just tape a rattle to your butt and run around the back hissing and shaken the booty ;-)
> ...


Come on guys, quit being girls!!! Catching a rattle snake ain't nothing. I'll be snake training a dog here in the next month or two and i'll get someone to video it. But i'll only do it if one of you will tape a rattle to your butt and run around and video that!! I agree, only a person that knows how to handle a snake should try it. Also, rattlers have 2 sets of fangs so becareful. Or it you don't want to try to train your dogs off snakes, just let them get bit and watch the suffering. Most dogs don't make it through and the ones that do, will never be the same. Good luck and happy hunting.

Ps. Some people use blow snakes to "train off" snakes and they shake a rattle at the same time. This idea works really well but it's for the weak hearted. Lol.


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out a response... Not sure where to start... :shock: 

Any recommendations for a vet? Maybe that's a better place to start and leave it to the "pros" to handle the snakes... :idea:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr. Rick Campbell of Willow Creek Vet Clinic located at Creek Rd and Highland Dr in Cottonwood Heights. Rick is the owner; one of 6 other associate vets; he being the best. He is on the national board of VEts.....????; He specializes in dogs. Tell him that his banker sent you.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, about a vet. I knew i was forgetting something. Dr. Brett Neville from VCA Animal Hospital in Taylorsville is a great vet if you get comfort in all the frills and whatnot. He is very knowledgeable and is hunter friendly but you gotta watch out for the vet techs. They have a ton of useful stuff they wanna do like fecal exams, blood work, blah, blah, blah. If your looking for a barebones vet, get in, get out. Go to the tooele animal clinic. They are about as laid back as can be but they are still very good. I prefer a vet that just gets a job done and not all the frills, but everyone is different.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Alcor Cresta, Dr. Dan Good. I have been going there for years and he is very good. Check his background and ask around. He is up on like 900 east across from HillCrest High School.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

MeanGene said:


> Alcor Cresta, Dr. Dan Good. I have been going there for years and he is very good. Check his background and ask around. He is up on like 900 east across from HillCrest High School.


+1


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Joe Roundy, (Tooele); Rick Cambell, Salt Lake; and Dennis Law, Salt Lake; Gary Peterson, Salt Lake; would by my recommendations. Alan Whitby up towards Ogden would also do a great job. These guys are all older with decades of experience.

They vary on the "upscale clinic".


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

Sound like I get to draw straws on where to start. Not looking for an upscale clinic, just a vet who understands gun dogs, and is honest. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

